# Intake tubing size



## Mikeselky85 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello, I have my 2017 Cruze hatch, I know a few of you guys were messing around with doing intakes on the cars. I recently picked up a new tig welder and was planning on making a custom cold air intake soon. Was wondering if any of you knew the turbo inlet diameter or possibly what type of MAF sensor the Cruze uses off the top of your head. I can always measure the inlet of need be, I'm just completely unsure of what MAF this uses an I will need to get a mount to weld to the intake pipe. 

I'm more used to chevy v8s and not so much with the 4 cylinder engines


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Exciting! Are you planning on making it like the Injen and having 32 excess bends across the top of the engine?


----------



## Mikeselky85 (Nov 6, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> Exciting! Are you planning on making it like the Injen and having 32 excess bends across the top of the engine?



Haha
No I will be just making a short ram for it, nothing serious. Was debating making interxooler piping at a later time too


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

It's 3" OD treadstone performance sells the maf flanges.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Mikeselky85 said:


> Hello, I have my 2017 Cruze hatch, I know a few of you guys were messing around with doing intakes on the cars. I recently picked up a new tig welder and was planning on making a custom cold air intake soon. Was wondering if any of you knew the turbo inlet diameter or possibly what type of MAF sensor the Cruze uses off the top of your head. I can always measure the inlet of need be, I'm just completely unsure of what MAF this uses an I will need to get a mount to weld to the intake pipe.
> 
> I'm more used to chevy v8s and not so much with the 4 cylinder engines


Dont do it, unless your goal is making noise.


----------



## Mikeselky85 (Nov 6, 2016)

5banger said:


> It's 3" OD treadstone performance sells the maf flanges.





Poje said:


> Mikeselky85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I have my 2017 Cruze hatch, I know a few of you guys were messing around with doing intakes on the cars. I recently picked up a new tig welder and was planning on making a custom cold air intake soon. Was wondering if any of you knew the turbo inlet diameter or possibly what type of MAF sensor the Cruze uses off the top of your head. I can always measure the inlet of need be, I'm just completely unsure of what MAF this uses an I will need to get a mount to weld to the intake pipe.
> ...


Thanks for the info on pipe diameter. Your setup looks pretty good

And I see no issue with adding the short ram, it's a lot cheaper if an option of waiting for GMs release


----------

